# 1940's RR Dcocumentary



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat video. I especially liked the classification yard and maintenance sections. Oh, and also this line!

"The amount of groceries they can stow into the small pantry space that car dimensions permit would make a housewife think that it's all magic."


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

good watch. Amazing how complicated the system was way back then with no computer technology. Gives me a little bit of a steam bug also  pretty cool massive engines there...

The trains seemed a lot shorter back then?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice vid ... I breezed through a good chunk of it. Couple of thoughts...

That little boy at the beginning is around 80 years old now!

Gotta love that I-5 Hudson streamliner that the NYNH&H used ... sleek!

Did I see at one point in the vid that wheels are simply press-fit onto axles? No mechanical fastening? I didn't know that! Just like our little toys!

There's a guy squirting oil at car trucks as the train drives by ... oil spilling all over in the process. No E.P.A. guys back in 1942, I guess!?!

Fun vid, T ... thanks,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

No EPA until about 1971 or so. It's been down hill ever since. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------

